# nvidia + 2. X-Server + mplayer + TV-out

## Anarcho

Da ich nun endlich ne halbswegs vernünftige Lösung für mich zum Filmegucken gefunden habe, möchte ich dies mit euch teilen!

Vorraussetzungen:

- Xorg lauffähig mit nvidia treiber

- mplayer

1. Anpassen der xorg.conf

Folgende Sections müsst ihr zu eurer xorg.conf hinzufügen:

```
Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "TV"

    HorizSync 30-50

    VertRefresh 60

EndSection
```

```
Section "Device"

    Identifier             "NV2"

    Driver            "nvidia"

    BusID            "PCI:3:0:0"

    Option "TVStandard" "PAL-G"

    Option "NoLogo"

    Option "IgnoreEDID"                 "off"

    Option "ConnectedMonitor" "TV"

    Option "TVoutFormat" "COMPOSITE"

EndSection
```

Hierbei ist zu beachten, das falls ihr den SVIDEO Ausgang nutzt, ihr 

```
Option "TVoutFormat" "SVIDEO"
```

 einstellen müsst und BusID anpassen müsst. Man kann BusID auch weglassen.

```
Section "Screen"

    Identifier "Screen1"

    Device "NV2"

    Monitor "TV"

    DefaultColorDepth 16

    

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth 16

        Modes "800x600"

    EndSubsection

EndSection

```

```
Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier  "tv_out"

    Screen "Screen1"

      

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection
```

Identifier sind gegebenenfalls anzupassen.

2. Video starten:

Nun könnt ihr aus eurem aktuellen X-Server das Video mit folgendem Script starten:

```
#!/bin/bash

# ********************************************************************* #

# Script to start mplayer-movie direct on the second x-server (tv-out)  #

# Author: Matthias Schröer                                              #

# Date: 04.11.2004                                                      #

# License: GPL                                                          #

# Version 0.1                                                           #

# ********************************************************************* #

# Config

DISPLAY_NO=":1"         # specifies the displaynumber used by the new x-server

LAYOUT_NAME="tv_out"    # The xorg-server layout

MPLAYER_AO="-ao alsa:mmap:device=hw#0.2 -ac hwac3, -srate 48000"        # the ao options for mplayer

MPLAYER_VO="-vo x11"    # the vo-options for mplayer

MPLAYER_MISC=""            # misc options for mplayer

# Config end

if [ $# == 0 ]; then

     echo "Need movie as argument!"

     exit 1

fi

X $DISPLAY_NO -ac -layout $LAYOUT_NAME &

sleep 5

X_PID=`ps aux | grep "X $DISPLAY_NO" | grep root | tr -s " " | cut -d " " -f2`

#mplayer -display localhost:1 -vo x11 -fs $1

mplayer -zoom -double $MPLAYER_VO -display localhost${DISPLAY_NO} -fs $MPLAYER_AO $MPLAYER_MISC "$1"

kill $X_PID

exit 0
```

welches ihr natürlich configurieren müsst.

Nun ruft man einfach 

```
tv_out /pfad/zum/video.avi
```

 auf, dann wird ein neuer x-server gestartet, das video dort im vollbild abgespielt und danach der x-server wieder geschlossen.

Viel spass beim Filme gucken!!

Bei Fragen und Anregungen bitte posten!

Edit: 

Probleme: 

Manchmal muss man das script mehrmals hintereinander starten bis der film anläuft. Jedenfalls ist das bei mir so. Wenn da einer weiss woran das liegt, dann bitte ich um aufklärung. Der mplayer sagt dann nämlich einfach sofort: Dateiende erreicht.

----------

## cbuehler

Hey, das trifft sich ja perfekt. Danke.

Ich bin gerade zur Zeit dabei, etwas mit meinem Rechner und Fernseher rumzuexperimentieren (vor allem zum Filme kucken).

Da ich aber auf die schnelle keine Zeit hatte, großartig was einzustellen hab ich einfach mal eingestöpselt und gebootet:

Das Ergebnis: funktioniert, aber leider in s/w

Mit Windows hab ich das ganze seltsamerweise in Farbe, mit Knoppix ebenfalls (es muss also funktionieren).

Jetzt probier ich einfach mal dein Zeugs durch, die Idee finde ich ziemlich cool, nur den Film auf dem Fernseher abzuspielen und nicht den ganzen Rest anzuzeigen.

Gruß,

Christian

----------

## Gekko

Danke für das Howto Anarcho, bookmarked.

----------

## Anarcho

Kein Problem.

Das Problem mit s/w auf der Konsole hatte ich auch, daher musste ich mir dann diese Lösung überlegen.

Das Problem war bei mir, das ich ein Chinch kabel verwende, welches mit der alten Radeon wunderbar farbe lieferte, die neue nvidia karte aber nur nen SVIDEO ausgang hat und der adapter nur s/w liefert. 

Man kann das theoretisch mit dem tool nvtv wohl umstellen, leider (noch) nicht mit meiner karte (FX 5700 Ultra von Leadtek). Aber in der xorg.conf kann man den Ausgangstyp dann doch auf composite stellen, daher nun die lösung über 2. X-server. 

Hoffe das macht dir mut!

----------

## cbuehler

Danke für die moralische Unterstützung  :Wink: 

Da das ganze unter Win und Knoppix funktioniert (mit Cinch-Kabel an GeForce 4 MX 460) gebe ich die Hoffnung nicht so schnell auf.

Allerdings werde ich mich erst nächste Woche dranmachen, das Wochenende ist schon voll ausgebucht  :Wink: 

----------

## Aldo

So ein HowTo hab ich schon lange gesucht.

Leider bekomme ich es nicht hin.   :Rolling Eyes: 

Folgendes Scenario: Ein Bekannter will einen Video-Server haben, der über TV-Out ein Video abspielt und über den Monitorausgang was anderes ausgibt, z.B. ein anderes Video.

Das ganze dann evtl. wenn es funktioniert mit einer 2 GraKa, so daß 3-4 *verschiedene* Videos *gleichzeitig* ausgegeben werden können.

Nur komme ich mit der Anleitung oben nicht weiter, da ich nicht weiß, wie und wo die zusätzlichen Sections eingefügt werden müssen.

Bekomme entweder Fehlermeldungen, daß Identifier doppelt vorhanden sind oder es kommt nichts über TV-Out oder X startet garnicht erst.

Kann mal jemand eine komplette, funktionierende xorg.conf posten?

----------

## Anarcho

Ich glaube euer Vorhaben könnte schwierig werden, denn bei mir wird immer nur der aktive X-Server angezeigt. Wenn da jemand ne Lösung weiss immer her damit.

Du musst die Sections eigentlich nur hintendranhängen aber

hier mal meine xorg.conf:

```
# **********************************************************************

# DRI Section

# **********************************************************************

Section "dri"

# Access to OpenGL ICD is allowed for all users:

    Mode 0666

# Access to OpenGL ICD is restricted to a specific user group:

#    Group 100    # users

#    Mode 0660

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Module section -- this  section  is used to specify

# which dynamically loadable modules to load.

# **********************************************************************

#

Section "Module"

# This loads the DBE extension module.

    Load        "dbe"     # Double buffer extension

# This loads the miscellaneous extensions module, and disables

# initialisation of the XFree86-DGA extension within that module.

    SubSection  "extmod"

#      Option    "omit xfree86-dga" 

    EndSubSection

# This loads the Type1 and FreeType font modules

    Load        "type1"

    Load        "freetype"

# This loads the GLX module

    Load        "glx"   # libglx.a

    Load        "dri"   # libdri.a

    Load    "Xinerama"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Files section.  This allows default font and rgb paths to be set

# **********************************************************************

Section "Files"

# The location of the RGB database.  Note, this is the name of the

# file minus the extension (like ".txt" or ".db").  There is normally

# no need to change the default.

    RgbPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

# Multiple FontPath entries are allowed (which are concatenated together),

# as well as specifying multiple comma-separated entries in one FontPath

# command (or a combination of both methods)

# 

# If you don't have a floating point coprocessor and emacs, Mosaic or other

# programs take long to start up, try moving the Type1 and Speedo directory

# to the end of this list (or comment them out).

# 

#    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/local/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled"

#    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled"

#    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/corefonts"

#    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/freefont"

#    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/intlfonts"

#    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/sharefont/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/local/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/Speedo/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/corefonts"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/freefont"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/intlfonts"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/sharefont/"

                  

#    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/corefonts/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

   

#    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/ttf-bitstream-vera/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/terminus/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/freefont/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/local/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled"

#    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled"

#    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/Speedo/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/CID/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/encodings/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/util/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/sharefont/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/lfp-fix/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/unifont/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/artwiz/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

# The module search path.  The default path is shown here.

#    ModulePath "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Server flags section.

# **********************************************************************

Section "ServerFlags"

# Uncomment this to cause a core dump at the spot where a signal is 

# received.  This may leave the console in an unusable state, but may

# provide a better stack trace in the core dump to aid in debugging

#    Option "NoTrapSignals"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Crtl><Alt><BS> server abort sequence

# This allows clients to receive this key event.

#    Option "DontZap"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Crtl><Alt><KP_+>/<KP_-> mode switching

# sequences.  This allows clients to receive these key events.

#    Option "Dont Zoom"

# Uncomment this to disable tuning with the xvidtune client. With

# it the client can still run and fetch card and monitor attributes,

# but it will not be allowed to change them. If it tries it will

# receive a protocol error.

#    Option "DisableVidModeExtension"

# Uncomment this to enable the use of a non-local xvidtune client. 

#    Option "AllowNonLocalXvidtune"

# Uncomment this to disable dynamically modifying the input device

# (mouse and keyboard) settings. 

#    Option "DisableModInDev"

# Uncomment this to enable the use of a non-local client to

# change the keyboard or mouse settings (currently only xset).

#    Option "AllowNonLocalModInDev"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Input devices

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# Core keyboard's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier   "Keyboard1"

    #Driver   "Keyboard"

    Driver    "kbd"

# For most OSs the protocol can be omitted (it defaults to "Standard").

# When using XQUEUE (only for SVR3 and SVR4, but not Solaris),

# uncomment the following line.

#    Option "Protocol"   "Xqueue"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

# Specify which keyboard LEDs can be user-controlled (eg, with xset(1))

#    Option "Xleds"      "1 2 3"

#    Option "LeftAlt"    "Meta"

#    Option "RightAlt"   "ModeShift"

# To customise the XKB settings to suit your keyboard, modify the

# lines below (which are the defaults).  For example, for a non-U.S.

# keyboard, you will probably want to use:

#    Option "XkbModel"   "pc102"

# If you have a US Microsoft Natural keyboard, you can use:

#    Option "XkbModel"   "microsoft"

#

# Then to change the language, change the Layout setting.

# For example, a german layout can be obtained with:

#    Option "XkbLayout"  "de"

# or:

#    Option "XkbLayout"  "de"

#    Option "XkbVariant" "nodeadkeys"

#

# If you'd like to switch the positions of your capslock and

# control keys, use:

#    Option "XkbOptions" "ctrl:swapcaps"

# These are the default XKB settings for XFree86

#    Option "XkbRules"   "xfree86"

#    Option "XkbModel"   "pc101"

#    Option "XkbOptions" ""

     Option "XkbVariant" "nodeadkeys"

#    Option "XkbDisable"

    Option "XkbRules"   "xfree86"

    Option "XkbModel"   "pc105"

    Option "XkbLayout"   "de"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Core Pointer's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

# Identifier and driver

    Identifier   "Mouse1"

    Driver "mouse"

    #Option "Protocol"   "ImPS/2"

    #Option "Buttons"   "5"

    #Option "ZAxisMapping"   "4 5"

    #Option "Device"     "/dev/input/mice"

    Option       "ButtonNumber" "7"

    Option       "Buttons" "7"       

    Option       "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

    Option       "InputFashion" "Mouse"

    Option       "Name" "USB-Mouse;ExplorerPS/2"

    Option       "Protocol" "ExplorerPS/2"

    Option       "ZAxisMapping" "6 7"

# When using XQUEUE, comment out the above two lines, and uncomment

# the following line.

#    Option "Protocol"   "Xqueue"

# Baudrate and SampleRate are only for some Logitech mice. In

# almost every case these lines should be omitted.

#    Option "BaudRate"   "9600"

#    Option "SampleRate" "150"

# Emulate3Buttons is an option for 2-button Microsoft mice

# Emulate3Timeout is the timeout in milliseconds (default is 50ms)

#    Option "Emulate3Buttons"

#    Option "Emulate3Timeout"    "50"

# ChordMiddle is an option for some 3-button Logitech mice

#    Option "ChordMiddle"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Other input device sections 

# this is optional and is required only if you

# are using extended input devices.  This is for example only.  Refer

# to the XF86Config man page for a description of the options.

# **********************************************************************

#

# Section "InputDevice" 

#    Identifier  "Mouse2"

#    Driver      "mouse"

#    Option      "Protocol"      "MouseMan"

#    Option      "Device"        "/dev/mouse2"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "spaceball"

#    Driver     "magellan"

#    Option     "Device"         "/dev/cua0"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "spaceball2"

#    Driver     "spaceorb"

#    Option     "Device"         "/dev/cua0"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "touchscreen0"

#    Driver     "microtouch"

#    Option     "Device"         "/dev/ttyS0"

#    Option     "MinX"           "1412"

#    Option     "MaxX"           "15184"

#    Option     "MinY"           "15372"

#    Option     "MaxY"           "1230"

#    Option     "ScreenNumber"   "0"

#    Option     "ReportingMode"  "Scaled"

#    Option     "ButtonNumber"   "1"

#    Option     "SendCoreEvents"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "touchscreen1"

#    Driver     "elo2300"

#    Option     "Device"         "/dev/ttyS0"

#    Option     "MinX"           "231"

#    Option     "MaxX"           "3868"

#    Option     "MinY"           "3858"

#    Option     "MaxY"           "272"

#    Option     "ScreenNumber"   "0"

#    Option     "ReportingMode"  "Scaled"

#    Option     "ButtonThreshold"    "17"

#    Option     "ButtonNumber"   "1"

#    Option     "SendCoreEvents"

# EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Monitor section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of monitor sections may be present

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "TV"

    HorizSync 30-50

    VertRefresh 60

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "Monitor0"

    HorizSync   30-107

    VertRefresh 50-150

    Option "DPMS"

# === mode lines based on GTF ===

# VGA @ 100Hz

# Modeline "640x480@100" 43.163 640 680 744 848 480 481 484 509 +hsync +vsync

# SVGA @ 100Hz

# Modeline "800x600@100" 68.179 800 848 936 1072 600 601 604 636 +hsync +vsync

# XVGA @ 100Hz

# Modeline "1024x768@100" 113.309 1024 1096 1208 1392 768 769 772 814 +hsync +vsync

# 1152x864 @ 60Hz

# Modeline "1152x864@60" 81.642 1152 1216 1336 1520 864 865 868 895 +hsync +vsync

# 1152x864 @ 85Hz

# Modeline "1152x864@85" 119.651 1152 1224 1352 1552 864 865 868 907 +hsync +vsync

# 1152x864 @ 100Hz

# Modeline "1152x864@100" 143.472 1152 1232 1360 1568 864 865 868 915 +hsync +vsync

# 1280x960 @ 75Hz

# Modeline "1280x960@75" 129.859 1280 1368 1504 1728 960 961 964 1002 +hsync +vsync

# 1280x960 @ 100Hz

# Modeline "1280x960@100" 178.992 1280 1376 1520 1760 960 961 964 1017  +hsync +vsync

# SXGA @ 100Hz

# Modeline "1280x1024@100" 190.960 1280 1376 1520 1760 1024 1025 1028 1085 +hsync +vsync

# SPEA GDM-1950 (60Hz,64kHz,110MHz,-,-): 1280x1024 @ V-freq: 60.00 Hz, H-freq: 63.73 KHz

# Modeline "GDM-1950"  109.62  1280 1336 1472 1720  1024 1024 1026 1062 -hsync -vsync

# 1600x1000 @ 60Hz

# Modeline "1600x1000" 133.142 1600 1704 1872 2144 1000 1001 1004 1035 +hsync +vsync

# 1600x1000 @ 75Hz

# Modeline "1600x1000" 169.128 1600 1704 1880 2160 1000 1001 1004 1044 +hsync +vsync

# 1600x1000 @ 85Hz

# Modeline "1600x1000" 194.202 1600 1712 1888 2176 1000 1001 1004 1050 +hsync +vsync

# 1600x1000 @ 100Hz

# Modeline "1600x1000" 232.133 1600 1720 1896 2192 1000 1001 1004 1059 +hsync +vsync

# 1600x1024 @ 60Hz

# Modeline "1600x1024" 136.385 1600 1704 1872 2144 1024 1027 1030 1060 +hsync +vsync

# 1600x1024 @ 75Hz

# Modeline "1600x1024" 174.416 1600 1712 1888 2176 1024 1025 1028 1069 +hsync +vsync

# 1600x1024 @ 76Hz

# Modeline "1600x1024" 170.450 1600 1632 1792 2096 1024 1027 1030 1070 +hsync +vsync

# 1600x1024 @ 85Hz

# Modeline "1600x1024" 198.832 1600 1712 1888 2176 1024 1027 1030 1075 +hsync +vsync

# 1920x1080 @ 60Hz

# Modeline "1920x1080" 172.798 1920 2040 2248 2576 1080 1081 1084 1118 -hsync -vsync

# 1920x1080 @ 75Hz

# Modeline "1920x1080" 211.436 1920 2056 2264 2608 1080 1081 1084 1126 +hsync +vsync

# 1920x1200 @ 60Hz

# Modeline "1920x1200" 193.156 1920 2048 2256 2592 1200 1201 1203 1242 +hsync +vsync

# 1920x1200 @ 75Hz

# Modeline "1920x1200" 246.590 1920 2064 2272 2624 1200 1201 1203 1253 +hsync +vsync

# 2048x1536 @ 60

# Modeline "2048x1536" 266.952 2048 2200 2424 2800 1536 1537 1540 1589 +hsync +vsync

# 2048x1536 @ 60

# Modeline "2048x1536" 266.952 2048 2200 2424 2800 1536 1537 1540 1589 +hsync +vsync

# 1400x1050 @ 60Hz M9 Laptop mode 

# ModeLine "1400x1050" 122.000 1400 1488 1640 1880 1050 1052 1064 1082 +hsync +vsync

# 1920x2400 @ 25Hz for IBM T221, VS VP2290 and compatible display devices

# Modeline "1920x2400@25" 124.620 1920 1928 1980 2048 2400 2401 2403 2434 +hsync +vsync

# 1920x2400 @ 30Hz for IBM T221, VS VP2290 and compatible display devices

# Modeline "1920x2400@30" 149.250 1920 1928 1982 2044 2400 2402 2404 2434 +hsync +vsync

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Graphics device section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of graphics device sections may be present

# Standard VGA Device:

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "Standard VGA"

    VendorName  "Unknown"

    BoardName   "Unknown"

# The chipset line is optional in most cases.  It can be used to override

# the driver's chipset detection, and should not normally be specified.

#    Chipset     "generic"

# The Driver line must be present.  When using run-time loadable driver

# modules, this line instructs the server to load the specified driver

# module.  Even when not using loadable driver modules, this line

# indicates which driver should interpret the information in this section.

    Driver      "vga"

# The BusID line is used to specify which of possibly multiple devices

# this section is intended for.  When this line isn't present, a device

# section can only match up with the primary video device.  For PCI

# devices a line like the following could be used.  This line should not

# normally be included unless there is more than one video device

# installed.

#    BusID       "PCI:0:10:0"

#    VideoRam    256

#    Clocks      25.2 28.3

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier             "NV2"

    Driver            "nvidia"

    BusID            "PCI:3:0:0"

    Option "TVStandard" "PAL-G"

    Option "NoLogo"

    Option "IgnoreEDID"                 "off"

    Option "ConnectedMonitor" "TV"

    Option "TVoutFormat" "COMPOSITE"

    #Screen 1

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier                          "NVIDIA"

    #Option                              "NoDDC"

    Driver            "nvidia"

    Option "NoLogo"

    Option "IgnoreEDID"                 "off"

    Option "ConnectedMonitor" "CRT-0"

    #Option "TVStandard"                 "PAL-G"     

    #Option "Stereo"                     "off"

    #BusID "PCI:3:0:0"    # vendor=1002, device=4e45

    Option "RenderAccel" "true"

    Screen 0

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Screen sections

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of screen sections may be present.  Each describes

# the configuration of a single screen.  A single specific screen section

# may be specified from the X server command line with the "-screen"

# option.

Section "Screen"

    Identifier "Screen1"

    Device "NV2"

    Monitor "TV"

    DefaultColorDepth 16

    

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth 16

        Modes "800x600"

    EndSubsection

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen0"

    Device      "NVIDIA"

    Monitor     "Monitor0"

    DefaultDepth 24

    #Option "backingstore"

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600"

        ViewPort    0 0  # initial origin if mode is smaller than desktop

#        Virtual     1280 1024

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

            Depth       16

            Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600"

            ViewPort    0 0  # initial origin if mode is smaller than desktop

    #        Virtual     1280 1024

    EndSubsection

            

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# ServerLayout sections.

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of ServerLayout sections may be present.  Each describes

# the way multiple screens are organised.  A specific ServerLayout

# section may be specified from the X server command line with the

# "-layout" option.  In the absence of this, the first section is used.

# When now ServerLayout section is present, the first Screen section

# is used alone.

Section "ServerLayout"

# The Identifier line must be present

    Identifier  "Server Layout"

# Each Screen line specifies a Screen section name, and optionally

# the relative position of other screens.  The four names after

# primary screen name are the screens to the top, bottom, left and right

# of the primary screen.

    Screen 0 "Screen0"

    #Screen 1 "Screen1" RightOf "Screen0"    

    #Screen 1 "Screen1"

# Each InputDevice line specifies an InputDevice section name and

# optionally some options to specify the way the device is to be

# used.  Those options include "CorePointer", "CoreKeyboard" and

# "SendCoreEvents".

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

# The Identifier line must be present

    Identifier  "tv_out"

    # Each Screen line specifies a Screen section name, and optionally

    # the relative position of other screens.  The four names after

    # primary screen name are the screens to the top, bottom, left and right

    # of the primary screen.

    #Screen 0 "Screen0"

    #Screen 1 "Screen1" RightOf "Screen0"

    Screen "Screen1"

      

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "extensions"

   Option "Composite" "Enable"

EndSection

### EOF ###

```

----------

## Aldo

Danke, daß ist schonmal ein Anfang.

Geht auch soweit, nur daß eben leider der Monitor dann ausgeht.

Das soll ja eben nicht sein.   :Sad: 

Funktioniert das prinzipiell eigentlich genauso/ähnlich, wenn man statt Monitor/TV-Out eine 2. Graka einsteckt und die Bildausgabe so trennt?

Bin was sowas angeht totaler Noob.   :Embarassed: 

----------

## Anarcho

Sollte auch problemlos gehen. 

Nur habe ich keine Lösung dafür, das nur der aktuelle X-Server angezeigt wird und nicht beide...

----------

## mäkke_renamed

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=122823

in diesem tutorial ist das Serverlayout etwas anders gewählt, der TV ist "rightof" vom Haupt-Bildschirm, so sollte eigentlich immer beides angezeigt werden...

leider kann ichs imo nicht testen, aber ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass damit beide Screens parallel laufen.

----------

## Aldo

Klappt leider auch nicht.

Hier mal meine xorg.conf und hier mal das Xorg.0.log mit diversen Fehlermeldungen.

Irgendwie stehe ich stehe ich auf dem Schlauch und weiß mir nicht mehr zu helfen.

----------

## mäkke_renamed

ich hab noch ein wenig rumgesucth... (ist zwar italienisch, aber die xorg.conf kan man auch so lesen  :Smile: )

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=240458

hier hats ne xorg.conf mit noch n'paar details wie zB "TwinView" und solchen Dingen. Wäre mal ein Versuch wert...

----------

## Anarcho

So, ich hab nu endlich TwinView hinbekommen. Habe auf dem TV nun nen extended Monitor. 

Hier die wichtigen abschnitte der xorg.conf (bei mir ein wenig komplizierter da ich nicht standardmässig mit twinview starte, mir das nur als Option lasse):

```
# **********************************************************************

# Monitor section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of monitor sections may be present

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "TV"

    HorizSync 30-50

    VertRefresh 60

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "Monitor0"

    HorizSync   30-107

    VertRefresh 50-150

    Option "DPMS"

# === mode lines based on GTF ===

# VGA @ 100Hz

# Modeline "640x480@100" 43.163 640 680 744 848 480 481 484 509 +hsync +vsync

# SVGA @ 100Hz

# Modeline "800x600@100" 68.179 800 848 936 1072 600 601 604 636 +hsync +vsync

# XVGA @ 100Hz

# Modeline "1024x768@100" 113.309 1024 1096 1208 1392 768 769 772 814 +hsync +vsync

# 1152x864 @ 60Hz

# Modeline "1152x864@60" 81.642 1152 1216 1336 1520 864 865 868 895 +hsync +vsync

# 1152x864 @ 85Hz

# Modeline "1152x864@85" 119.651 1152 1224 1352 1552 864 865 868 907 +hsync +vsync

# 1152x864 @ 100Hz

# Modeline "1152x864@100" 143.472 1152 1232 1360 1568 864 865 868 915 +hsync +vsync

# 1280x960 @ 75Hz

# Modeline "1280x960@75" 129.859 1280 1368 1504 1728 960 961 964 1002 +hsync +vsync

# 1280x960 @ 100Hz

# Modeline "1280x960@100" 178.992 1280 1376 1520 1760 960 961 964 1017  +hsync +vsync

# SXGA @ 100Hz

# Modeline "1280x1024@100" 190.960 1280 1376 1520 1760 1024 1025 1028 1085 +hsync +vsync

# SPEA GDM-1950 (60Hz,64kHz,110MHz,-,-): 1280x1024 @ V-freq: 60.00 Hz, H-freq: 63.73 KHz

# Modeline "GDM-1950"  109.62  1280 1336 1472 1720  1024 1024 1026 1062 -hsync -vsync

# 1600x1000 @ 60Hz

# Modeline "1600x1000" 133.142 1600 1704 1872 2144 1000 1001 1004 1035 +hsync +vsync

# 1600x1000 @ 75Hz

# Modeline "1600x1000" 169.128 1600 1704 1880 2160 1000 1001 1004 1044 +hsync +vsync

# 1600x1000 @ 85Hz

# Modeline "1600x1000" 194.202 1600 1712 1888 2176 1000 1001 1004 1050 +hsync +vsync

# 1600x1000 @ 100Hz

# Modeline "1600x1000" 232.133 1600 1720 1896 2192 1000 1001 1004 1059 +hsync +vsync

# 1600x1024 @ 60Hz

# Modeline "1600x1024" 136.385 1600 1704 1872 2144 1024 1027 1030 1060 +hsync +vsync

# 1600x1024 @ 75Hz

# Modeline "1600x1024" 174.416 1600 1712 1888 2176 1024 1025 1028 1069 +hsync +vsync

# 1600x1024 @ 76Hz

# Modeline "1600x1024" 170.450 1600 1632 1792 2096 1024 1027 1030 1070 +hsync +vsync

# 1600x1024 @ 85Hz

# Modeline "1600x1024" 198.832 1600 1712 1888 2176 1024 1027 1030 1075 +hsync +vsync

# 1920x1080 @ 60Hz

# Modeline "1920x1080" 172.798 1920 2040 2248 2576 1080 1081 1084 1118 -hsync -vsync

# 1920x1080 @ 75Hz

# Modeline "1920x1080" 211.436 1920 2056 2264 2608 1080 1081 1084 1126 +hsync +vsync

# 1920x1200 @ 60Hz

# Modeline "1920x1200" 193.156 1920 2048 2256 2592 1200 1201 1203 1242 +hsync +vsync

# 1920x1200 @ 75Hz

# Modeline "1920x1200" 246.590 1920 2064 2272 2624 1200 1201 1203 1253 +hsync +vsync

# 2048x1536 @ 60

# Modeline "2048x1536" 266.952 2048 2200 2424 2800 1536 1537 1540 1589 +hsync +vsync

# 2048x1536 @ 60

# Modeline "2048x1536" 266.952 2048 2200 2424 2800 1536 1537 1540 1589 +hsync +vsync

# 1400x1050 @ 60Hz M9 Laptop mode 

# ModeLine "1400x1050" 122.000 1400 1488 1640 1880 1050 1052 1064 1082 +hsync +vsync

# 1920x2400 @ 25Hz for IBM T221, VS VP2290 and compatible display devices

# Modeline "1920x2400@25" 124.620 1920 1928 1980 2048 2400 2401 2403 2434 +hsync +vsync

# 1920x2400 @ 30Hz for IBM T221, VS VP2290 and compatible display devices

# Modeline "1920x2400@30" 149.250 1920 1928 1982 2044 2400 2402 2404 2434 +hsync +vsync

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Graphics device section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of graphics device sections may be present

# Standard VGA Device:

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "Standard VGA"

    VendorName  "Unknown"

    BoardName   "Unknown"

# The chipset line is optional in most cases.  It can be used to override

# the driver's chipset detection, and should not normally be specified.

#    Chipset     "generic"

# The Driver line must be present.  When using run-time loadable driver

# modules, this line instructs the server to load the specified driver

# module.  Even when not using loadable driver modules, this line

# indicates which driver should interpret the information in this section.

    Driver      "vga"

# The BusID line is used to specify which of possibly multiple devices

# this section is intended for.  When this line isn't present, a device

# section can only match up with the primary video device.  For PCI

# devices a line like the following could be used.  This line should not

# normally be included unless there is more than one video device

# installed.

#    BusID       "PCI:0:10:0"

#    VideoRam    256

#    Clocks      25.2 28.3

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier             "NV2"

    Driver            "nvidia"

    BusID            "PCI:3:0:0"

    Option "TVStandard" "PAL-G"

    Option "NoLogo"

    Option "IgnoreEDID"                 "off"

    Option "ConnectedMonitor" "TV"

    Option "TVoutFormat" "COMPOSITE"

    Screen 0

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier             "NV2_twin"

    Driver            "nvidia"

    BusID            "PCI:3:0:0"

    Option "TVStandard" "PAL-G"

    Option "NoLogo"

    Option "IgnoreEDID"                 "off"

    Option "ConnectedMonitor" "TV"

    Option "TVoutFormat" "COMPOSITE"

    Screen 1

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier                          "NVIDIA"

    #Option                              "NoDDC"

    Driver            "nvidia"

    Option "NoLogo"

    Option "IgnoreEDID"                 "off"

    Option "ConnectedMonitor" "CRT-0"

    #Option "TVStandard"                 "PAL-G"     

    #Option "Stereo"                     "off"

    #BusID "PCI:3:0:0"    # vendor=1002, device=4e45

    Option "RenderAccel" "true"

    Screen 0

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Screen sections

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of screen sections may be present.  Each describes

# the configuration of a single screen.  A single specific screen section

# may be specified from the X server command line with the "-screen"

# option.

Section "Screen"

    Identifier "Screen_TV"

    Device "NV2"

    Monitor "TV"

    DefaultColorDepth 16

    

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth 16

        Modes "800x600"

    EndSubsection

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier "Screen_Twin"

    Device "NV2_twin"

    Monitor "TV"

    DefaultColorDepth 16

    

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth 16

        Modes "800x600"

    EndSubsection

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen_CRT"

    Device      "NVIDIA"

    Monitor     "Monitor0"

    DefaultDepth 24

    #Option "backingstore"

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600"

        ViewPort    0 0  # initial origin if mode is smaller than desktop

#        Virtual     1280 1024

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

            Depth       16

            Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600"

            ViewPort    0 0  # initial origin if mode is smaller than desktop

    #        Virtual     1280 1024

    EndSubsection

            

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# ServerLayout sections.

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of ServerLayout sections may be present.  Each describes

# the way multiple screens are organised.  A specific ServerLayout

# section may be specified from the X server command line with the

# "-layout" option.  In the absence of this, the first section is used.

# When now ServerLayout section is present, the first Screen section

# is used alone.

Section "ServerLayout"

# The Identifier line must be present

    Identifier  "Server Layout"

# Each Screen line specifies a Screen section name, and optionally

# the relative position of other screens.  The four names after

# primary screen name are the screens to the top, bottom, left and right

# of the primary screen.

    Screen 0 "Screen_CRT"

    #Screen 1 "Screen_TV" RightOf "Screen_CRT"    

    #Screen 1 "Screen_CRT"

# Each InputDevice line specifies an InputDevice section name and

# optionally some options to specify the way the device is to be

# used.  Those options include "CorePointer", "CoreKeyboard" and

# "SendCoreEvents".

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

# The Identifier line must be present

    Identifier  "tv_out"

    # Each Screen line specifies a Screen section name, and optionally

    # the relative position of other screens.  The four names after

    # primary screen name are the screens to the top, bottom, left and right

    # of the primary screen.

    #Screen 0 "Screen_CRT"

    #Screen 1 "Screen_TV" RightOf "Screen_CRT"

    Screen 0 "Screen_TV"

      

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

# The Identifier line must be present

    Identifier  "twinview"

    # Each Screen line specifies a Screen section name, and optionally

    # the relative position of other screens.  The four names after

    # primary screen name are the screens to the top, bottom, left and right

    # of the primary screen.

    Screen 0 "Screen_CRT"

    Screen 1 "Screen_Twin" RightOf "Screen_CRT"

    #Screen "Screen_Twin"

      

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "extensions"

   Option "Composite" "Enable"

EndSection

### EOF ###
```

somit kann man mit startx -- -layout twinview den twinview modus starten, oder ihr richtet es als standart-layout ein.

----------

## Moorenkopf

Hi, ich kriege leider die Meldung, dass die Serverlayout Section mit dem Namen "tv_out" nicht gefunden wird. Hab' die Namen aber kontrolliert. Da sollte es eigentlich keine Probleme geben.

  Stefan

----------

## Anarcho

Bist du dir ganz sicher? Auch gross/kleinschreibung beachtet?

----------

## Moorenkopf

Ja, war alles in Ordnung.

Komischerweise geht's jetzt, seit ich S-VIDEO statt SVIDEO, wie im HowTo eingetragen habe.

Allerdings noch in s/w. Da muss der Adapter wohl noch umgetauscht werden =)

Ansonsten, gute Anleitung!

Edit: Hatte 'ne nicht voll belegten Adapter. Jetzt kann ich klicki bunti auch auf dem Fernseher machen =)Last edited by Moorenkopf on Wed Nov 17, 2004 2:19 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Anarcho

Was hast du denn für nen Adapter? Von Chinch auf S-Video oder was?

----------

## ExElNeT

Hi! Vielen Dank für das geile Skript! Aber ich hatte Probleme mit Pfaden die Leerzeichen und Sonderzeichen enthalten Probleme, wenn ich diese an das Skript übergebe startet mplayer nicht das file.

Die Lösung ist 

mplayer -zoom -double $MPLAYER_VO -display localhost${DISPLAY_NO} -fs $MPLAYER_AO $MPLAYER_MISC "$1"

Diese Zeile muss so abgeändert werden. Also muss das $1 in ein "$1" geändert werden.

mfg

ExElNeT

----------

## Anarcho

Ja du hast recht. Das hatte ich hier zuhause auch schon korrigiert, wohl nur vergessen nachzutragen.

Werde das jetzt mal nachholen.

----------

## smn

moin,

danke für die config erstmal, hat bestens funktioniert.

Ein Problem hab ich aber noch: ich kann die Bildposition nicht konfigurieren.

Das Bild is per default zu weit links, hat jemand eine Idee wie ich es nach rechts bekomme? Ich habs mit "TVOverScan" probiert (sollte afaik das Bild vergrößern), das funktioniert schonmal gar nicht. Dann hab ich versucht eine Modline mit xvidtune zu erstellen, funktioniert aber auch nicht (ich kann verstellen was ich will, schaut immer gleich aus, auf dem CRT funktionierts)  :Sad: 

Jemand ne idee?

----------

## Erdie

Hallo Leute,

erstmal danke für die Anleitung - ich habe das etwas abewandelt und eine 2. xorg.conf (xorg.tv) angelegt wo die screen und sections des TV Ausgangs konfiguriert sind. Bei mir habe ich das Problem, daß ich das SVideo Kabel nicht in dem Rechner drinstecken lassen darf weil sonst der standard Xserver beim Hochfahren auf den Fernseher geschickt wird obwohl dieser dort nicht eingerichtet ist. Und da der Fernseher in einem anderen Raum  steht, ist das höchst unpraktisch. Es gibt auch keinen Weg zurückzuschalten ausser den Rechner neu starten und Kabel abziehen. Kann mir jemand sagen ob und wie sich das vermeiden läßt? Ich habe eine Geforce5900XT von MSI.

Grüße

Erdie

----------

## firefly

eventuell hilft ein

```
Option     "IgnoreDisplayDevices" "TV"
```

in der standard-config

gruß

firefly

----------

## Erdie

Danke,

Das flag hat leider nix bewirkt  :Wink: 

Ich habe noch 3 Fragen:

1. Wenn ich den 2. Xserver starte, dann kommt zwar ein Bild auf dem Fernseher, wenn ich aber auf ALT-F7 umschalte, läuft der Ton des Films weiter (d. h. der xserver läuft noch), der Fernseher ist aber schwarz. Ein Zurückschalten auf ALT-F8 bringt nix. Ich muß den xserver neu starten, dann ist das Bild auf dem Fernseher wieder da.

2. Wie kann ich bewirken, das man Desktop und Fernseher paralell laufen lassen kann. Es scheint, als ob das Umschalten auf dem Desktop den TVout des 2 xserver blockiert.

3. Zu guter Letzt wird die Bildschirmausgabe im Textmodus total gescramblet wenn ich einmal den 2 xserver gestartet habe. Der Textmodus auf den VTs ist dann unbrachbar und man sieht nur riesige, streifige Buchstaben auf dem Schirm. Nach dem Neustart geht es wieder. Läßt sich das vermeiden ?

danke und Gruß

Erdie

----------

## Anarcho

Zu 1. und 3.

Dieses Verhalten zeigt sich bei mir nicht.

Zu 2.

Dazu müsstest du TwinView einrichten, mit 2 Xservern geht das nicht.

----------

## Erdie

Vielen Dank,

ja eigentlich reicht es ja auch zum Filmgucken aus  :Wink:  Nur der kaputte Textmodus stört ein wenig. Ansonsten vielen Dank für den Tipp

Gruß

Erdie

----------

